# Removing the DVD drive from an Acer Desktop



## MightyMatty (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi

Im having some trouble removing the optical drive from my recently purchased Acer Aspire M3 AM3970. Side panel is off, 2 screws removed from the DVD drive holding it to the chassis and usually it just slides out. On this thing it won't budge. I've had a PC in the past which required me to remove the front panel and slide the drive out the front but I can't get the front panel off this thing. The tabs come out from the bottom and middle just fine but then its stuck at the top and seems like something would break if I tugged any more.

Does anyone have experience doing this with these desktops and wouldn't mind advising on how to go about this please? Has me stumped and my hands cut to shreds ( ..)

Do i have dismantle the entire thing just to remove a DVD drive?!

Any help appreciated - cheers


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The DVD drive slides out the front. There are two screws on each side of the DVD drive keeping it in the bay. You have to remove the panel of the computer on the opposite side to unscrew the DVD drive from the chassis.


----------

